# legal hours for shooting fox and bobcat?



## DROPPINEM

I have been thru the regs and they do not seem very clear on shooting hours of fox and bobcat......They say you can hunt them with dogs and non-electronic calls,but can you shoot them at night?


----------



## GAJoe

Page 14 of Reg's:

"LEGAL HOURS for hunting are 30 minutes before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset, except that alligators, raccoons, opossums, foxes, coyotes, bobcats and feral hogs may be hunted at night. Any light used to hunt raccoons, opossums, foxes, or bobcats shall be carried on the person of a hunter, affixed to a helmet or hat worn by a hunter, or be part of a belt system worn by a hunter. Legal hours for migratory bird hunting conform to federal regulations (see page 29)."

Hope this helps,
GAJoe


----------



## DROPPINEM

GAJoe said:


> Page 14 of Reg's:
> 
> "LEGAL HOURS for hunting are 30 minutes before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset, except that alligators, raccoons, opossums, foxes, coyotes, bobcats and feral hogs may be hunted at night. Any light used to hunt raccoons, opossums, foxes, or bobcats shall be carried on the person of a hunter, affixed to a helmet or hat worn by a hunter, or be part of a belt system worn by a hunter. Legal hours for migratory bird hunting conform to federal regulations (see page 29)."
> 
> Hope this helps,
> GAJoe




God i am an idiot!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## tdot527

is it still 6 volts or less?


----------



## Throwback

tdot527 said:


> is it still 6 volts or less?



Dont think so. 

T


----------

